# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Apistogramma bitaeniata



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

-
Ghazanfar Ghori

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon September 01 2003 at 06:02 PM.]


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

-
Ghazanfar Ghori

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon September 01 2003 at 06:02 PM.]


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Beautiful fish Ghori and nice photo.

Dorsal fin -> speechless. I can't wait to get into Appistogramma breeding.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Ouch. That hurts. Absolutely breathtaking. The fish, the photogrpahy, everything. Not at all dismissing your photography skills, but I'm glad to see that the F707 can produce! Keep 'em coming, man. Keep 'em coming.

Now, is it just me, or is the fish covered with flecks of dirt?

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I may have to look into apistos after all ....

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice pic! Going to add that fish to my wish list


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow, I wish mine would get that red in the finnage.


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

thats absolutely breathtaking =).
howd you get the picture to come out like that if you dont mind me asking? and was the picture taken with a digital camera, digi-slr, or an slr?


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Used my digital camera - Sony DSC F707, with
an external flash positioned above the tank.
Manual settings 
F-stop 4.0, shutter speed 1/160.

Trying out different positions with the
flash, you can make the background appear black
even though it may not be. The flash goes
off, illuminating the fish, camera compensates
for the light using TTL, since the flash isnt
illuminating the background, it appears black.
The flash also brings out colors in the fish
you may not normally see.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Now, is it just me, or is the fish covered with flecks of dirt?


Its some gunk in the water. The male was 
shoing off to the female and had just chased
her away - stirred up the mulm a bit. Since
I was using a Fstop of 4.0 - some of the dust
actually came into focus instead of being blurred out and appears that its on the fish.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

what kind of flash are you using? and what is ttl?


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

ttl stands for 'through the lens' which means that the camera tells the flash (using its own light meter) how much light is needed to correctly expose the frame. The bottom line is that you don't need to set the flash up manually with ttl.

rob


----------



## Max Strandberg (Oct 9, 2003)

Excellent photo, except for the gunk, and beautiful fish!


----------

